# J.C. Higgins Manifold bicycle going on ebay tonight...



## scrubbinrims (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello,

I'll link to the auction a bit later, but just giving a "heads up" I am putting this rare and super cool bicycle up for sale this evening.






Sorry, tried attaching the link, but it was a seller's view...not like you couldn;t find it though 

Don't know if it will go the distance...

Thanks, Chris


----------



## scarey1bikes (Feb 21, 2012)

just curious, what did your higgins manifold bike bring???


----------



## John (Feb 21, 2012)

*WTB one*

WTB one, John,  PMI2RFQ@aol.com


----------

